# Transfert de photos iphone vers mon Mac



## mobilo (24 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si c'est lié au paramétrage d'iCloud mais je ne vois pas toutes les photos de mon iphone sur l'application Transfert d'images de mon mac. Il m'en affiche 6 au lieu des 1000 photos de l'iphone.
Pour les télécharger toutes, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que d'enregistrer les photos dans un album sur l'application Photos de l'iPhone.
Si je ne crée pas d'album dans Photos de l'iPhone, je ne les vois pas dans l'application Transfert d'images de mon Mac.
Pourriez-vous m'aider sur le paramétrage à adopter pour voir toutes les photos dans Tranfert d'images sans passer par un album ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même souci, ce que j'ai fait : celle iPhone qui ne sont pas dans mon Mac j'ai pu les ajouter a Photo via Air Drop. 
Enregistrer est un bon point, ainsi elles vont dans le Cloud. Bonne journée


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

mobilo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si c'est lié au paramétrage d'iCloud mais je ne vois pas toutes les photos de mon iphone sur l'application Transfert d'images de mon mac. Il m'en affiche 6 au lieu des 1000 photos de l'iphone.
> Pour les télécharger toutes, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que d'enregistrer les photos dans un album sur l'application Photos de l'iPhone.
> Si je ne crée pas d'album dans Photos de l'iPhone, je ne les vois pas dans l'application Transfert d'images de mon Mac.
> ...


Bonsoir,

Comment effectuez vous le transfert , avec le câble de votre iPhone ?


----------



## eduardoR (23 Octobre 2020)

Pour les télécharger toutes, je n'ai pas trouvé miux que d'enregistrer les photos dans un album. Dans mon cas, quand je xxxxxx je le fais directement sur l'iPhone pour ne pas avoir à utiliser de câble


----------



## photo42 (18 Novembre 2020)

Je fais ça très régulièrement, MAIS avec le cable, et je n'ai aucun problème.....


----------

